# 20% Off Smokey Barn - Forum Members



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey guys, as the title suggests, please help yourselves to 20% off all Smokey Barn Coffees until this Sunday 8th Nov. To use the code, click 'view all' in the shopping cart and type 'barnstormer' in the prompt.

If you light & bright coffees I especially recommend the Ethiopia Limu, which was released on sale just yesterday!

Enjoy!

Chris


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

any suggestion for a bean roasted on the darker side?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm in - nice offer - thanks Chris!

Joe


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> any suggestion for a bean roasted on the darker side?


I don't have any dark roasted beans, but if you're after chocolatey/nutty flavours, try the Colombia Cundinamarca or Nicaragua Las Morenitas


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> I don't have any dark roasted beans, but if you're after chocolatey/nutty flavours, try the Colombia Cundinamarca or Nicaragua Las Morenitas


Ive gone for the colombian, sounded great

ordered 4kg of beans in the last 24hours, going to have to up my daily consumption


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Damnation...just received my last order from Smokey Barn day before yesterday. Never mind having the coffee is more important than the discount.

Currently very much enjoying the Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Guji & Gerbota - the Gerbota being especially good.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Syenitic said:


> Damnation...just received my last order from Smokey Barn day before yesterday. Never mind having the coffee is more important than the discount.
> 
> Currently very much enjoying the Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Guji & Gerbota - the Gerbota being especially good.


this will be my first foray into smokey barn wares


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Id smash this if I didn't have too much coffee already. Could you delay sending out till end of Nov if I ordered?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

simontc said:


> Id smash this if I didn't have too much coffee already. Could you delay sending out till end of Nov if I ordered?


What he said. Then I'm in too. Loving the sound of the Kenyan.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://hopeandglorycoffee.co.uk/collections/frontpage/products/kenya-gathongo

Anybody had this?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Jez H said:


> http://hopeandglorycoffee.co.uk/collections/frontpage/products/kenya-gathongo
> 
> Anybody had this?


Err.. wrong thread?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

simontc said:


> Id smash this if I didn't have too much coffee already. Could you delay sending out till end of Nov if I ordered?


Sorry, it get's confusing with who wants what and when. Rather not open that can of worms!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

smokeybarn said:


> Err.. wrong thread?


Doh! Sorry. Been looking at too many websites tonight!!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers, Chris. Ordered some supplies including three bags for people at work, hoping to spread the word!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> Sorry, it get's confusing with who wants what and when. Rather not open that can of worms!


Ah well... I may still pop an order in end of the month


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Just ordered, many thanks Anthony


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Ordered all the South American ones. I'm very partial to these though I thought your Ethiopian Sidamo was good for an African Coffee & I don't normally like African beans for some reason.


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

Just received my Colombia Cundinamarca & Ethiopian Wild Forest Maji.

Quick delivery, much appreciated.

Only had one quick espresso with the Cundinamarca, tastes fantastic to my newbie palate ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine came through today in the post, lucky it was well covered in plastic left on the back doorstep.

Looking forward to trying these next week


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Chris

Any update on my order? I ordered saturday & not received a despatch email yet. I log into the website & the order is showing as Processing.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grimley said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Any update on my order? I ordered saturday & not received a despatch email yet. I log into the website & the order is showing as Processing.
> 
> Thanks.


 @smokeybarn

A pm may be better as I'm not sure who often Chris checks in here .


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Have had an awful lot of orders from this little code so we're about 1 day behind. Having said that, by the end of today all orders will have been complete. Do bear in mind the working week is mon-fri


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks. I sent you a PM BTW. (didn't know you could do that here, not a vbulletin forums allow you to do this)


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Got the despatch email half an hour ago. I should expect my order Thursday (Just in time)


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Got my order yesterday. Enjoying the El bosque, thanks.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I ordered the limu not too impressed so far and tips aeropress or brazen using hausgrind?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> I ordered the limu not too impressed so far and tips aeropress or brazen using hausgrind?!


More specific info will help

What recipe are you using for what brew method .

Where is the balance lacking in the cup for you ? Do you want it sweeter ? Stronger , weaker


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am using the brazen 1.6 hausgrind 29g for 500ml 45 sec pre soak just not getting much flavour I increased the pre soak to 1min and changed to 28g and flavour has improved and suggestions on what direction to move now


----------

